# box blade or back blade



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

I am considering the purchase of a blade for my jd 3203. I plan on using it to clean corrals. Would I be better off getting a box blade or a back blade? The box blade would carry material better. A back blade would allow me to side shift and/or angle in two planes. My place is level.

What are your ideas?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The back/grader blade has its place for more detailed and specialized uses but the box blade has many more uses in my opinion. Most folks that I know that own a back/grader blade rarely use them and use the box blade mostly. I think I would go with the box blade.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

jd3203,

Welcome to the forum! How do you like your 3203? We know of very few owners, so it would be nice to hear some of your likes/dislikes. I know that unit doesn't have position control on the 3PH, so that will be a factor with either implement you are thinking of. Anyway, let us know more about your tractor.


----------



## jd3203 (Aug 30, 2006)

*3203*

Just bought the tractor, loader and 5 foot rough mower last week. Mowed a couple of acres of tall, tough weeds first thing out of the box. Power came on nicely as the tractor warmed up and the engine set in. Loader operation in a wet messy corral was excellent. I had debated on wether to get a skid loader or small tractor. Glad I went with the tractor. I can see better, it is not as loud and it is a whole lot easier to get on and off.

The 3203 has a lot of leg room which I like. The only negative I have found so far is a lot of neighbors coming over to check it out and make suggestions for work at their places (ha/ha). The engine is very torgy. 

The whole package was just under $20K. The 36 month, 0 percent financing took some of the sting out of the deal.

Do you have specific questions?


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

jd3203,

Thanks for the response. I have seen/test-driven only one 3203 and my take was that it was a very competitive tractor. You do give up the ability to run a mid-mount mower, and the 3PH without position control, but you do get a bunch of power, a huge transaxle and foot-operated hydrostats. When I looked at it, I thought the rear fenders were a bit chintzy and the dash spartan, but that was about it. I did wonder how many would go with this machine though, since the 3120 was not that far away in price.

As for the neighbors, I have no suggestion for that problem! :furious:


----------

